# Do harpists seem like divas?



## snailmailtrail

I was just wondering, do other musicians that aren't harpists think that harpists act like divas?:lol:


----------



## Barry

I have a close friend who is a harpist. I think she is very down to earth, not Diva like at all.


----------



## Keikobad

*Divas?*

Such an odd question. Why would you think that you could make a blanket judgment about all harpists? While Harpism surely isn't the worst form of prejudice it must be eradicated wherever it rears its ugly head.

To answer your question: Certainly not.


----------



## snailmailtrail

I was not at all making a blanket judgement! I am actually a harpist myself! I was reading a thread on another forum which actually _was_ accusing us of being divas. I was just wondering what other people thought.


----------



## Keikobad

snailmailtrail said:


> I was not at all making a blanket judgement! I am actually a harpist myself! I was reading a thread on another forum which actually _was_ accusing us of being divas. I was just wondering what other people thought.


My apologies to you, then, Re: the 'diva thing', you really shouldn't allow what others think to bother you. Much of what we read hear on the internet stems from ignorance, n'est-ce pas? Those who are seldom right but never in doubt. To prove my point, all you need to is examine the comments made on any given you tube video; and you will see an alarming lack of education and sophistication.

So do not despair, and certainly do not allow what others think to influence your behaviors.


----------



## Steve M

I only know 2 professional harpists. Both are pretty cool... but then if I was a diva (divo?) maybe I wouldn't know!


----------



## Krummhorn

I would say that the majority of the harpists I've encountered are mostly congenial, always willing to talk about their trade of musicianship, demonstrate their instruments, and even let one strike a few notes. 

There was one, long ago, who was somewhat aloof, or in another world all her own. When approached, trying to make conversation, she looked right through me as if I was a piece of glass. Then she immediately turned to a fellow harpist and was all agog with conversation ... must have been a diva :lol:. 

Kh


----------

